# Moonhead Mantis stolen...



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

10,000 Bike Stolen From Interbike Show Floor

OCTOBER 08, 2004 -- LAS VEGAS, NV (BRAIN)--The Moonhead Machine folks had a real product launch this year--a red Mantis Pro-Floater launched right out the door. Unfortunately, it happened when no one was looking, after the show had closed on Wednesday, and Doering wasn't the guy riding it.

When last seen, the $10,000 bike sported a full XTR group, disc brakes, a Marzocchi fork and Moonhead Machine cranks and chainrings--"the only bike outside our factory with Moonhead cranks on it," Doering said.

A reward is offered--for contact information, visit www.moonheadmachine.com or, if you're in Las Vegas, drop by Booth 247.

*From Bicycle Retailer and Industry News*

fsp,

As a group we can check the the various sale sites for for it to surface. How about a pic and detailed discription of the Mantis. -jy


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

they really need to get better security next here. It was a total joke this year. Could have walked a nuke into the place, assembled and set it off without security asking a single question.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Security? They had Security there? All I noticed was retired folk with "badges". Now if that's not a sense of authority, I don't know what is. 

Pete, I'm really bummed to here your bike got jacked. Hope you get it back all in one piece. At least they didn't get the Trimble too!

Marty


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tell me this is a joke!

Pete, what's going on here!?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*For Pics See the "All Things Mantis" thread*

FSP posted several pics of his red Pro Floater near the begining.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

JJY said:


> 10,000 Bike Stolen From Interbike Show Floor
> 
> OCTOBER 08, 2004 -- LAS VEGAS, NV (BRAIN)--The Moonhead Machine folks had a real product launch this year--a red Mantis Pro-Floater launched right out the door. Unfortunately, it happened when no one was looking, after the show had closed on Wednesday, and Doering wasn't the guy riding it. . . . .
> 
> *From Bicycle Retailer and Industry News*


No joke unfortunately . . . I am sure Pete can post the exact details. Marzocchi Shiver inverted fork on the front. Red front, silver rear - 18 inch frame. Moonhead Machine cranks of course.

-mtnwing


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Security? They had Security there? All I noticed was retired folk with "badges". Now if that's not a sense of authority, I don't know what is.
> 
> Pete, I'm really bummed to here your bike got jacked. Hope you get it back all in one piece. At least they didn't get the Trimble too!
> 
> Marty


Mini van omen . . .


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Pete. I'll keep my ears and eyes pealed. Best of luck.


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*NOTE: to event organizers*

Hire some REAL security next year....

There are some of us that are OVER qualified, and would work the show for the same money as a wanna-be rent-a-cop, just for the privilage of being there.

Hell, pay my airfare, hotel and give me Karate Monkey to ride and and I'm there!


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*why can't they steal...*

all those "production" bikes from Trek and Specialized, and leave all the bikes built out of heart and desire. sorry to hear that the Mantis was stolen, you guys sure have some beautiful cranks there! and you'll even do it in square taper! thanks.

i hope the bike makes it's way back home.

oh yeah, did you guys drive out there? if so i should have told you to stop by the shop on yer way back home. oh well.

good luck
nate


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's horrible! i've been robbed in the recent past (all my professional equipment) and sympathize. what to say except: every significant enterprise has some kind of disaster in it's roots.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Suckitude in the Balance*

That was a bummer indeed. Yeah, it was one of my top dream bikes that I'd spent years searching to find, and own, and yeah, I'd blown almost a full years salary on it minus rent two years ago, not to mention all those hours measuring that infernal rear dropout (give it a try & see) & designing a disc adapter for it, and yeah, that was a REALLY long time to own a bike and just stare at it wishing you could ride it, & settle instead for the road trip back home from the show to take it on its first trail ride, on the Colorado Trail (for which the build was chosen), only to have it disappear two days short of that goal. BUT, the big disappointment was that the moment I'd waited for since I was 10 years old, launching my own bike company, was absolutely perfect in every way, except that for two out of three days I couldn't look around without wondering which smiling fellow exhibitor had it concealed just out of eyesight. As I wheeled the vibrant tigerstriped Trimble up and down the aisles, and made eye contact with every exhibitor there, one of them knew that as they smiled and said "nice bike", they were saying it to the guy they'd pillaged. At least I got to look em in the eye. The F*ckers.

The facts are:
Security guards were instucted to allow anyone with an exhibitor badge to remove anything from the floor at will.
It was seen by the last people out the door @ 7:00 wed night.
45 min before the show, an exhibitor arrived and thought they saw one of their bikes riding down the aisle. When they got to their booth, it, a couple others, and a flatscreen tv were missing.
30 min before the show, we arrived, and the Mantis was missing from its stand. Left untouched were many many piles of much more fancy cutting-edge full suspension bikes, ultralights, components left completely out in the open.
Show security was revealed to us by a couple of the untrained staff, and was seen to be one very small step from completely non-existant.
Much fine print was signed clearing anyone, everyone, & their pets from any responsibility beforehand.

The bike, is:
a brand new Mantis ProFloater, in Red.
The serial number on the inside of the driveside dropout was 95PFC034. Thanks Shayne, for looking it up again.

defining features:

RD Cable routing follows top tube instead of down tube, to rear chainstay where the cable is exposed instead of housed.

Outfitted with a custom machined disc brake adapter (& xtr disc brakes).

The bike also features an early version of our XC cranks, polished but not anodized, which not only hit the front derailleur when in the big ring, but are completely non-structural, and have no serial number. I hope you bust your nuts off on em, whoever you are.

also:

Marzocchi Shiver SC
Mavic Crossmax XL Discs w/ 20mm thru
Full XTR
Avid Saago Stem
Easton EC70 27.2 post with a polished alum shim - usually takes a 28.6.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

Gawd, that has to be completely heart breaking. I hope he busts his nuts (or worse) too. It's a pretty rare and very visible bike which doesn't hurt the chances of someone spotting it and your chances of getting it back. I'll be on the lookout in southern Michigan.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*darn crank bolts . . .*



tl1 said:


> Gawd, that has to be completely heart breaking. I hope he busts his nuts (or worse) too. It's a pretty rare and very visible bike which doesn't hurt the chances of someone spotting it and your chances of getting it back. I'll be on the lookout in southern Michigan.


Very sad to see this beautiful & prestine nouveau/retro mantis leave the booth. Coincidentally and fitting as well, Richard Cunningham stopped by just before it was lifted, on the end of day one of the show for a quick photo shoot with his old baby . . .

on a seperate but equally important note . . . (here comes the shameless ad plug . . . )

Don't send flowers to FSP . . . instead . . .

Moonhead Machine is now taking orders on these super sexy crank legs with fishnet machining (on the booty side of the legs) for your vintage or not so vintage ride. 545 gms with the ring dings (lighter than xtr) for the xc version. Be the first on your block to get a pair and help FSP replace his loss.

Having seen these Cranks in person, my personal speculation is that the thieves were after the "cranks" first and foremost, when this theft occured. Unfortunately the bike happened to be bolted to them via some pesky crank bolts . . .

The polished Moonhead Cranks were purdiest thing I've seen since my high school sweetheart left me . . .

email fsp if you want to be at the top of the list for a low serial number order - destine for retro collector paridise 10 years from now . . .

www.moonheadmachine.com

And just a reminder . . . there's a big fat reward for anyone who helps FSP get this bike back. the thieves are WANTED . . . DEAD or alive.

-mtnwing


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Serial Number is 95PFC034*

...and it is located inside the driveside dropout. The frame is really a 1997 but that's not too important I guess since the 1995-97 frames were all almost identical. The only difference is the machined out area where the main pivot is but that's visable in the pic anyway.


----------



## con-r-man (Sep 30, 2004)

*tragic*

Hey Shayne Does that make my bike a 97'?
Serial # 95PFC068

What is the last recorded serial # on the pro-floater model

Very sorry about that red bike.  Have the security guys heard of those new camera devices. They are all the rage in Dallas 

I was interested in that disc brake adapter design.....Waiting to hear how it worked?
T


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*cranks*

The polished Moonhead Cranks were purdiest thing I've seen since my high school sweetheart left me . . .

I have to say that these cranks are indeed the nicest that I have seen in years, gotta get in line.

Can't add much to what everyone else has said about the Mantis, but that really sucks. My heart goes out to you.

Somewhat off topic, I remember going to races in the early 90s at Big Bear and never worrying about having a bike stolen. I would go to the restroom or something and just leave my Wicked leaning outside, as there were always much nicer bikes sitting around too. At some point that ended, and even some of the pro racers started having their bikes lifted.


----------



## jasonwa (Dec 30, 2003)

The criminal in question will reap what he sow.
I think those are some really pretty cranks and light too.
congrats on your success.
SO the question becomes "Security".
How does one make security better?


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Got your back out here in the West....*

Pete,

Just got back from Utah, and heard the news. So Sorry.

I know Eric and a few others are out here on the West coast, SF bay area. We will check out the usual spots for you. I will be at the SF Velo Swap and take a look.

Maybe someone ought to advertise for a Pro Floater and see if anything pops up that looks suspicious.....

Condolendences bro....

-JS-


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks guys, I can't tell you what it means to know you're keeping an eye out for me.

Thanks for the compliments on the cranks too! Our site is coming together, (which is why we haven't been seeing much of Tucker lately) and there'll be some better pics up there.

Here's my only clearer pic:


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*And finally:*

The last Photo:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> The last Photo:


Who's that?


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*looks like*



Rumpfy said:


> Who's that?


That looks like that Cunningham guy.


----------

